
Why Did I Just Buy That Zcash Mining Contract? - jrwit
https://medium.com/@cjremus/why-did-i-just-buy-that-zcash-mining-contract-f7700501dde4#.76swrcn2l
======
LordWinstanley
Ten minutes on bitcointalk.org would have shown you that it's almost certainly
a case of "Another day. Another cryptocoin release".

99.9999....% (recurring to infinity) of which make money for no-one but their
developer —who, after pumping and dumping their current coin, will be back in
a few months with another "But this time it's different!" release.

As far as cryptocoins go, there's only one game in town; Bitcoin.
Unfortunately most of us missed the boat on that one, as far as getting rich
quick goes. But it's the forlorn hope of getting in on the ground floor for
the 'next Bitcoin' that keeps speculators lining the pockets of the developers
of the literally hundreds of other BTC wannabes that have sprung up since.

Don't believe the hype!

Even if you do believe that hype, definitely don't believe in paid mining
contracts. Simple logical deduction will tell you that's a scam!

------
schoen
That was funny! I expected the post to explain why Zcash is a good investment,
an exciting technology, etc. But the author explains in some detail that,
indeed, he didn't really know what Zcash is and is genuinely unsure why he
bought the contract.

